# Outputting 480i over HDMI



## dardia (Aug 20, 2006)

When I setup my new HR20, I began by only connecting the HDMI cable (10ft. from mycablemart). Initially, I couldn't see the setup screens when the device was powering up. I tried plugging in the component cables and switched the input source on the TV to component and I was able to see the setup menus. Anyone else experience this?

After setup, I was then watching TV over component. I switched the input source back to HDMI to test that again. I noticed that I couldn't send a regular SD channel (480i) out over the HDMI cable to my TV; but I could send a HD channel (720p) out over the HDMI cable to the TV. My HR20's video setup is Native resolution.

1) How can I make it so that I don't have change input sources and I can use HDMI all the time?
2) Can I have the HR20 upscale all video to 720p before sending out over HDMI? Is it a better upscaler than any upscaling my TV would handle?
3) Is this a problem with my TV (Samsung 32" LCD, don't have the model number as I'm at work), wherein it can't receive 480i over HDMI?
4) Or is there a problem with my receiver in that it's not sending 480i over HDMI?

I'm a tad green with respect to all this stuff, so any thoughts/comments are appreciated.

Thanks,
Art


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

Normally this kind of problem is because the TV doesn't support 480i on the HDMI interface or someone is using an HDMI to DVI cable (because DVI does not support 480i). I'm assuming the TV you have is the LN-R3228W mentioned in your signature. The samsung website doesn't have anything to say whether it does or does not support 480i over HDMI, however Crutchfield says it does. You might want to call Samsung and ask if they support 480i over HDMI. If they do, then report this on the HDMI thread as a possible incompatibility.


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

dardia said:


> When I setup my new HR20, I began by only connecting the HDMI cable (10ft. from mycablemart). Initially, I couldn't see the setup screens when the device was powering up. I tried plugging in the component cables and switched the input source on the TV to component and I was able to see the setup menus. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> After setup, I was then watching TV over component. I switched the input source back to HDMI to test that again. I noticed that I couldn't send a regular SD channel (480i) out over the HDMI cable to my TV; but I could send a HD channel (720p) out over the HDMI cable to the TV. My HR20's video setup is Native resolution.
> 
> ...


I also have a Samsung and it does not support 480i over the HDMI connection


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

ditto


----------



## Staszek (Nov 13, 2006)

pgiralt said:


> Normally this kind of problem is because the TV doesn't support 480i on the HDMI interface or someone is using an HDMI to DVI cable (because DVI does not support 480i). I'm assuming the TV you have is the LN-R3228W mentioned in your signature. The samsung website doesn't have anything to say whether it does or does not support 480i over HDMI, however Crutchfield says it does. You might want to call Samsung and ask if they support 480i over HDMI. If they do, then report this on the HDMI thread as a possible incompatibility.


My TV supports 480i over DVI. It really shouldnt make a difference with DVI and HDMI, if it can do HDMI 480i it should do DVI 480i as well, since they are the same cable with basically a different end. An HDMI to DVI cable can actually carry audio its just the connection at the DVI end cant handle it.

I have know people who had a long DVI to DVI cable put HDMI adapters on both ends so they did not have to rerun the cable and it sent both video and audio fine.

I also pass mine through a Pioneer receiver, but I have the scaling turned off so its going from HDMI to HDMI passed out to DVI.

I think the problem is that your TV doesnt support 480i over HDMI, I would check your manual it will state right in there what signals can be carried over what sources.

If your TV is capable you may have a bad HR20


----------



## jbart1965 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a Samsung 32-inch LCD model, lns3292d. It does not accept 480i over HDMI. So I switched native resolution off on the HR20 and only enabled 480p (or 720p.) I blocked 480i and 1080i.

As such, the HR20 deinterlaces any 480i signal it receives into 480p (or 720p), and then the Samsung upscales the 480p (or 720p) signal to its native 768p resolution.

If you hooked up the component cable that came with your Samsung, you could receive the 480i signals and let the TV convert them, thereby bypassing the HR20. I tried it but didnt notice much if any difference.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

I just got a Samsung DLP (HLS5086W) and, while I like the set, the manual is a joke. 
There are almost no technical specs in it at all. 

So I can't look up whether or not the HDMI inputs support 480i.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

Kapeman said:


> I just got a Samsung DLP (HLS5086W) and, while I like the set, the manual is a joke.
> There are almost no technical specs in it at all.
> 
> So I can't look up whether or not the HDMI inputs support 480i.


That's my set as well - and no it doesn't -


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

grate88 said:


> That's my set as well - and no it doesn't -


Yeah, I checked it out last night and you are correct. Are you as dissatisfied with the manual for that set as I am?


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

Kapeman said:


> Yeah, I checked it out last night and you are correct. Are you as dissatisfied with the manual for that set as I am?


The manual is ridiculous - Nowhere does it even say the resolution of the set.

But I am happy with the picture. The HD looks really good.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

pgiralt said:


> Normally this kind of problem is because the TV doesn't support 480i on the HDMI interface or someone is using an HDMI to DVI cable (because DVI does not support 480i). I'm assuming the TV you have is the LN-R3228W mentioned in your signature. The samsung website doesn't have anything to say whether it does or does not support 480i over HDMI, however Crutchfield says it does. You might want to call Samsung and ask if they support 480i over HDMI. If they do, then report this on the HDMI thread as a possible incompatibility.


Yes, it's a TV issue. Our HR20 outputs 480i to the Panasonic plasma just fine.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

pgiralt said:


> Normally this kind of problem is because the TV doesn't support 480i on the HDMI interface or someone is using an HDMI to DVI cable (because DVI does not support 480i).


I have an HDMI to DVI cable in use, and I have no problem using 480i (and 480p and 1080i) via the DVI connection. I just don't use it because I hate waiting 5 seconds when changing channels for the resolution to settle down.


----------



## dardia (Aug 20, 2006)

jbart1965 said:


> I have a Samsung 32-inch LCD model, lns3292d. It does not accept 480i over HDMI. So I switched native resolution off on the HR20 and only enabled 480p (or 720p.) I blocked 480i and 1080i.
> 
> As such, the HR20 deinterlaces any 480i signal it receives into 480p (or 720p), and then the Samsung upscales the 480p (or 720p) signal to its native 768p resolution.
> 
> If you hooked up the component cable that came with your Samsung, you could receive the 480i signals and let the TV convert them, thereby bypassing the HR20. I tried it but didnt notice much if any difference.


I have hooked up both the HDMI and Component cables; however, I don't want to have to switch TV input sources whenever I scroll through standard def channels. I think what you did about turning off Native and having the HR20 output only 480p and 720p. As long as my TV supports 480p over HDMI, then I can always use HDMI and let the box upscale to "768 resolution".

Art


----------

